# i386 on amd64



## Lima (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello,

Recently I installed FreeBSD 8.0 on my AMD 64 bits and everything seemed OK. Now I realize that I used the i386 CD instead of the amd64 version. Is this possible? Can I run this system without any problems?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, it will run fine.  amd64 systems can run i386 code without problems.  amd64 might be a little faster, and will support more than 4G of RAM, i386 will only show about 3.5G max even if you have more.


----------



## Lima (Sep 14, 2011)

OK Thanks




			
				wblock said:
			
		

> amd64 might be a little faster, and will support more than 4G of RAM, i386 will only show about 3.5G max even if you have more.





I noticed that at the beginning.


----------

